
Kim Dotcom to release new CCTV footage of Megaupload NZ raid - tchalla
https://twitter.com/kimdotcom/status/345012343308185600
======
gcb0
great way to promote his service.

here's the link to the video
[https://mega.co.nz/#!Yo9W0IjB!N0bZRFTnLN-9aOprSj088wEwkclcov...](https://mega.co.nz/#!Yo9W0IjB!N0bZRFTnLN-9aOprSj088wEwkclcovIfmwfFgn584D4)

edit: which i must say, sucks. it's downloading the movie to local storage?
what?

edit 2: mega.co.nz sucks so much. thankfully more patient people uploaded that
somewhere else

[http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/crime/8793127/Dotcom-
humour-...](http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/crime/8793127/Dotcom-humour-in-
raid-music-video)

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmObwguVmEI](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmObwguVmEI)

